# Giada Hat free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

received this in a newsletter

easy hat pattern

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=1853

download pattern at link


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks tagged this one... cute


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There are a lot of nice patterns found here for knitters, crocheters and weavers...Thank-you for the link


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Do you live in the city?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

nice hat pattern, thank you for the link!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a great one... Thanks!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute..downloaded..thanks!


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Love it. Just the pattern I've been looking for. Thank you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad that so many have found this pattern to be one they would like to make. 

It is a great site and you can sign up there to receive their newsletter, which they do send free pattern in, along with lot of patterns on their site.

Enjoy.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you this is just the hat pattern I',m looking for to knit for my daughter Marie Diane


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Marie Diane said:


> Thank you this is just the hat pattern I',m looking for to knit for my daughter Marie Diane


you very welcome, it seems that this pattern is what many were looking for. I glad I decided to post the link.
enjoy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

for some reason my computor won't download the pattern--only the Tahki header and footer of their pattern. Does anyone have any idea what is creating this problem?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> for some reason my computor won't download the pattern--only the Tahki header and footer of their pattern. Does anyone have any idea what is creating this problem?


sending a PM


----------



## guerramurga (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this lovely pattern and web site!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

guerramurga said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this lovely pattern and web site!


your very welcome


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! This hat is adorable and will make! Thank you again!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice hat. I like cables. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice. I downloaded it. One of these days....


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I think I'll use this one


----------

